# What is your wedding going to be like?



## pinkmummy

What is your wedding going to be like? Where are you getting married, where is your venue after?

Reason I am asking is I went to a friend's evening reception on Saturday and realised how different taste people have.

She had her wedding in a church (which was GORGEOUS!) and then she had her meal and evening reception at the local golf club.

We are getting married at the venue which is a farm/hotel. We get married in the 'barn' which is a conversion and looks amazing. 

We will be having our whole day here including our wedding breakfast (which includes a choice menu for the guests) and our evening buffet too :thumbup:

Personally I didn't like my friends venue, the outside looked lovely but the inside you could jsut tell it was a 'club' iykwim. Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with them ... just not what I would personally want, just like what I am having is not what other people personally want! :) 

So come share your wedding xx


----------



## buttonnose82

we are getting married in a 700 year old church with all stain glassed windows and traditional features

we then go to a country hotel that has beautiful grounds (old stone huts/ secret flower gardens etc), we are having a carvary (beef/turkey/salmon) wedding breakfast and evening buffet is bacon buns/sausage buns/potato wedges & onions rings)

4 layer cake (1 fruit/ 1 chocolate orange madeira/ 2 regular madeira), decorated with a retro type theme. 

Favours are organza bags with retro sweets, 

table names are retro sweets. 

Table decorations are large glass bowls with water & floating gerb's on mirrors and purple crystals sprinkled on the tables

think thats about it lol


----------



## pinkmummy

That sounds gorgeous!! I wanted to bowls for our centrepieces but budget wouldn't allow it :cry: so we have stuck with the hotels option of candelabras.

We have burgandy rose petals and crystals to sprinkle on the table, and little soaps and choccies in organza bags as favours :) 

Cake I am making myself! Eeeekkk!! It will be top tier (6") lemon sponge with buttercream, middle tier (8") chocolate and bottom tier (10") vanilla sponge with jam and buttercream :)

I haven't a clue what to do for table names ... I think we're just gonna end up numbering them :dohh:


----------



## katieandbump

We're having church wedding in a huge church with massive stained glass windows, gorgeous steps and black and gold big gates outside looks very grand i fell in love with it straight away and luckily we live in the catchment area to be in the parrish to marry there. 

Our reception is in a big manor hotel black and white stately home style with acres and acres of gardens out the back i think off the venue room we've booked we get 8 acres in the back to play with which includes ponds with water feautres and an outdoor swimming pool so lush and perfect for the little one.

The venue supplies all the flowers for the tables so thats sorted which is good but we're also going to have a sweet buffet table, i love the idea of a string quartet playing when the guests arrive and have their arrival drink but we'll see.

I think we're either going for a chocolate cake in white and cadburys purple (our wedding colours) or a cupcake tower cake with the cutting cake on the top and loads of little cakes underneath individually covered in fondant, we're sprinkling purple petals on the tables too to tie in with the theme colour haven't thought of table names probably just use numbers for ours too.

x


----------



## buttonnose82

we are lucky, the bowl centre pieces come for free with the venue!

my mummy is making our cake! she is currently baking 1 of the cakes as we speak lol


----------



## pinkmummy

I could not be bothered to make fruit cake lol plus we don't like it so I don't see the point haha :D xx


----------



## loopylj

Ours in a Methodist Church which was only built approx 20 years ago so its quite modern. Reception and evening is at a hotel set in a beautiful area with lots of beautiful gardens etc for photo opportunities and the room we are having looks out over countryside. Favours just having gold boxes with the traditional almonds. Cake is a 3 tier with fruit on the bottom and the top two are sponge. xx


----------



## katieandbump

We're the same with fruit cake i don't mind it but OH doesn't like it so we're not having it, choccie cake all the way it's going to be a nightmare tho makig a choc cake with white fondant and it's hopefully going to be a hot day mid july might go horribly wrong lol.

It's the little things that really add up isn't it like the favours and all the stationery and that i'm ordering my save the date magnet cards tonight so excited. 

Luckily we have friend of family supplying cake, wedding car and myabe even photography so that will save us alot which will hopefully be able to contribute to a honeymoon, is everyone booking their honeymoons in advance.
Our plan is to save as much as we can and hopefully get some contributions from guests as we've been living together for ages so no point having wedding list as there's nothing we need. Then we're just going to book last minute and hopefully get some really good deals all inclusive, would love to go to cancun or anywhere hot.


----------



## Kimboowee

Im getting married in a country hall. Im having everything all in the one building! Getting married in the library then having the day/evening reception in the ballroom. I don't want a stuffy wedding - thats just not our style at all!
Having a sit down meal during the day and sausage/bacon/chips baps at night time with a sweet buffet, all a bit of fun! Having cupcakes for the wedding cake and my grandad is insisting on making us an iced fruit cake to cut lol


----------



## pinkmummy

All the little things certainly add up!! LOL I bought everything to make my own invitations and I have got about half done and can't be bothered with the rest then realised I only have 4 months left till the wedding so have paid someone to make them for me :blush:

We have found quite a cheap photographer for £250. He will be with us fromm 11am - 8pm! That also includes, a 60 page wedding album and CD with photos on :happydance:

The car is probably one of the most expensive things that we could have done without at £300 but it is gorgeous and we get a bottle of champagne and a ride out after the wedding to have some 'us' time ;)

We are just asking everyone for money as we have lived together for 5 years so have everything too. 

My dad has booked us a week in a lodge in the lakes so we would prefer the money as spending money iykwim xx


----------



## buttonnose82

omg you got a real bargain on your photographer! we thought we had a good deal at £1000 for 12 hours and includes £400 towards the album!

we have family friend driving their very nice new car for the bridesmaids and her dad has a old vintage car which he is driving for us for free for our car

flowers have been a nightmare but think we are pretty sorted there

we did 2 wedding lists because future MIL moaned and insisted we did them, i was shocked last week when i got a phonecall from 1 of the lists and got told everything had gone! lol had to quickly try and find other stuff to add!

our invites we got hand made off a woman i found of ebay, honestly they were beautiful and were very reasonable!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Our wedding is a registry office ceremony (sadly enough) neither of us is religious in any way so we wanted to have the ceremony in the ballroom we are having the reception in but the registrar wanted far too much money to do it. 

We are having our pictures taken in a gorgeous park with a band stand and some gorgeous bridges! Fingers crossed the weather will be nice

Then we will be going to the ballroom, which from the outside just looks like a normal building but from the inside it has the wow factor, a sweeping staircase and chandeliers.

Our wedding breakfast is actually going to be a buffet, it is what we both prefer, a really old fashioned one like you would've had when going to parties as a kid, and with us getting married at the end of august a three course meal would be far too much! 

Our table decorations are black and white pom pom flowers in vases with little clear pebbles and black and white candles in vases. 

The cake is two layers of fruit (which I've made myself) and a layer of normal sponge and a layer of chocolate, and will be decorated with white icing and black decorative icing (haven't decided on the style yet though)

We are going for quite a casual wedding, during the day there will be approx 50 of us just close family and friends because we want to feel comfortable and have a laugh with everyone. 

I get so excited about it all when I talk/type about it!!! 

Every ones weddings sound lovely!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Definate bargain ... he just does it part time but his pics are lovely.

www.ianbellphotography.co.uk

We love his style of photos!

Queenmummytobe that sounds gorgeous! OH wanted to have our wedding in a church but it was going to be way too expensive :( 

There will be about 60 adults in the day and that is mainlu family and a few close friends and around 100-120 on the evening xx


----------



## Pops

Our wedding day will be simple, laid back and very non-traditional and it is hopefully going to be a really special weekend for those invited as we have really aimed to treat those we love hence splashing out on a place like this. It is a chance to say thank you to all our family and friends who have been there for Boyo and I since we became "us"...

We have hired an entire seafront exclusive boutique hotel for all our guests for the weekend and for us, it is just perfect although I am aware that some people will hate it as it is as far from a traditional wedding venue as you can get!!

xxx


----------



## Sovereign

We are getting married at Manchester City Football Club's ground! bit unusual but it is gorgeous inside! We are getting married quite late and are having a buffet instead of a sit down meal. My car is a white traditional taxi ( https://www.idotaxi.co.uk ) and we are having a harpist and a walk around magician at the drinks reception. Our cake is a 4 tier chocolate cake with the bottom tier being dark, and then milk, and then white and then the top tier chocolate with rum in it!!!


----------



## booflebump

Nice idea for a thread Kelz! :kiss:

We are having a religious ceremony and our reception at a country manor hotel - its set in gorgeous grounds and steeped in history. Its also meant to be haunted!!

We are having quite a large bridal party of 2 bridesmaids, a flowergirl, a pageboy, two best men and three ushers. I'm going for simple, classic handtied roses for me and the girls, and hope to have lots of floral arrangements in both the ceremony and reception room. Havent decided on centrepieces yet.

We have a piper and a string quartet for the day, then a dj and 11 piece band for the evening reception.

Favours are going to be handmade and personalised to match our theme by a very talented lady I found, and our stationery is going to be handmade by another highly creative lady to match as well. 

I am very excited to have a fab photographer, and we have two videographers to capture the day as well. Might have to get over my camera-shyness!

Family friend is making our cake - she makes the yummiest cakes ever. We are having a four course sit down meal, with an evening buffet too. We will have a drinks reception with champagne and canapes while we are off getting our photos taken. 

We dont need any cars as I am staying the night before at the venue and Mr Boofs is using his beloved car to get him and his boys there too. We will have to put on buses for some of the guests who are travelling a long distance.

A lot of our guests will be staying in the hotel so its will be like a great big house party as the bar stays open for residents after hours :thumbup: We are looking at around 110 guests for the day, and another 50 at night. 

Its all so exciting!!

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Viv that sounds absolutely amazing! 2 videographers! Wow lucky you! OH wanted one but our budget won't stretch that far :( 

Our wedding party is quite large too with 4 bridesmaids, 1 flowergirl, 1 pageboy and 1 best man LOL xx


----------



## booflebump

caitlinsmummy said:


> Viv that sounds absolutely amazing! 2 videographers! Wow lucky you! OH wanted one but our budget won't stretch that far :(

Thank you :kiss: Its one company but you get two videographers in the package :thumbup: Means I can see Mr Boofs getting ready etc, although watching chain smoke might not be all that exciting! x


----------



## 24/7

Our day is going to be very simple, me and OH with 26 of our close family and a couple of friends at a ceremony at a hotel in the afternoon, followed by an afternoon of drinks within the grounds, then dinner in the evening at about five. Then just relaxing and all spending time together after, with me and OH leaving at about 9pm, no party or anything like that.
Were not having bridesmaids, ushers, page boys etc, and OH's bestman so to speak will be my brother. It's perfect for us. xx


----------



## polo_princess

I only just saw this :dohh:

Our wedding is going to be very relaxed and informal.

Ceremony at the local registry office and then straight onto a buffet style evening reception, we are getting married quite late in the day so that we can tie the two in.

Everything has been done as relaxed as possible yet good quality, a church or posh hotel just isnt us and we would feel far comfier this way, afterall, we've got to pay for it so we want to be happy :thumbup:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I haven't made any plans yet, but I just love reading everyone's plans. I think everyone is right just doing things how they want it, I was worrying as I don't want mine to be as formal as other family members etc and I was worried I would be thought odd of doing something away from norm, but it wouldn't. I really fancy going abroad and doing ours and just having a big party when I get back, but I would prefer it to be just me and OH, maybe my sis and her OH, and his best man and his wife. I like things being simple and I want it be special, but thats just it they are all special big days for everyone of us.

Can't wait get mine planned, I wish all you girls a very special and beautiful day and i hope they are everything you dream them to be x x x x


----------



## mummytobe

Our wedding is at a manor house, although in a marque bit thats always up at the back :)

We have an english wedding in the day and eve we have indian blessing 

Table decs are sweets (somehow decorated still to decide eeek) with empty boxes or bags so people can scoop or pick their own sweets from our overfilled sweet jar on the tables :D 

Thats all i have planned so far lol


----------



## katieandbump

Sounds great, i love your profile piccy mummytobe Alyssa is gorgeous.


----------



## mummytobe

Thank :) my LO wasnt impressed with her new hairstyle as you can see lol


----------



## katieandbump

Nooo it's so cute! My OH looks at me like i'm mean when she's got bobbles in. Can't resist straight when she had hair long enough the bobbles were in lol. These girls have got to learn about the latest updos early in life haha.


----------



## mummytobe

Men will never understand will they haha !


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely Thread Kelly! :flower:

We are marrying in a Church, in Haworth. My cousin is a photographer in his spare time (he's really a GP) and his work is amazing so he will do all photos as our gift. My other cousin and my Best-mates hubby both own big fancy range Rovers, one black and one silver so we are borrowing them as our wedding cars.
I have 4 bridesmaids, 2 mini bridesmaids, 4 Ushers, One mini Usher and one baby usher and one best man!!!!!
Bridesmaids dresses have been made by my auntie as our gift and they are beautiful She will also make the cravats for the Ushers. The Best man is a serving solider so he will wear his dress uniform. Other ushers are in Navy mourning suits.

After the religious ceremony we are having a 3 course wedding breakfast and thats in a Hotel in Halifax. Looks nothing from the outside, but old fashioned and gorgeous inside.

I have 78 guests to the day and 120 at night. I made all my own invites and order of service. I also made my table decorations and will be doing my own cake. Instead of favours, each guest will get a cupcake iced in our colour theme. The kids are getting personalized chocs which I ordered from Pinksnowball!!! They will also have party bags.

The evening reception starts at 7.30 and we have a cold buffet and a disco!!!! 
I would say ours in very tradtional white wedding. I have dreamed of this all my life and luckily my OH wants the same.... With a teeny bit of persuasion.
:haha:

I dont have loads of money, so we have spent on the important things like dress ad suits and dad has paid for the reception and mum for the night do. 

6 weeks today I will be married and drinking champers I hope :happydance::happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Aww that all sounds fab FlowerFairy! xxx


----------



## RoxyRoo

We're eloping to Gretna Green in 8 days, just the two of us!

We both hate being the centre of attention and didn't want a fuss, so this will be perfect for us. We've got a vw campervan, so will drive up there in that, get married, then drive off into the sunset! I am so, so excited now :D

We've been together for 7 years and I'm so happy to finally be marrying him x


----------



## pinkmummy

RoxyRoo said:


> We're eloping to Gretna Green in 8 days, just the two of us!
> 
> We both hate being the centre of attention and didn't want a fuss, so this will be perfect for us. We've got a vw campervan, so will drive up there in that, get married, then drive off into the sunset! I am so, so excited now :D
> 
> We've been together for 7 years and I'm so happy to finally be marrying him x

That sounds so romantic and amazing!! I take it no one knows what you are doing. How do you think they will take it? x


----------



## RoxyRoo

caitlinsmummy said:


> RoxyRoo said:
> 
> 
> We're eloping to Gretna Green in 8 days, just the two of us!
> 
> We both hate being the centre of attention and didn't want a fuss, so this will be perfect for us. We've got a vw campervan, so will drive up there in that, get married, then drive off into the sunset! I am so, so excited now :D
> 
> We've been together for 7 years and I'm so happy to finally be marrying him x
> 
> That sounds so romantic and amazing!! I take it no one knows what you are doing. How do you think they will take it? xClick to expand...

Hi, thank you! 

When we booked it, we planned on just running away and not tell anybody, but the nearer it got to the big day, we started to worry about what our families will say. So we told them all a couple of weeks ago, and luckily they're all made up for us! They think it's really romantic and very 'us' :haha:


----------



## princess_bump

This thread has made me so excited reading all this :happydance: so beautiful, amazing, romantic plans ladies :D

we have gone for a very intimate, non-religious, princess wedding i suppose! 
disney is our special place, and with having maddi we thought it would be an utterly perfect place to finally become man and wife :D we are out there for 2 weeks, with my parents, and my cousin is joining us for 1 :D

the location for the ceremony is in the hotel grounds, followed by champagne reception on the beach. the wedding breakfast is then in the hotel. it's a disney hotel, but a real wedding location, so very romantic :cloud9:

we have two bridesmaids - my wonderful cousin and miss maddi! the day is being photographed and videoed, and the cake and ceremony all come in the wedding package :cloud9:

we don't get married till 2pm, so it's going to be a wonderfully relaxed intimate wedding with the ones we love there. we can't wait!!


----------



## booflebump

Aww sounds fab sweetheart :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Carly i cant WAIT to see the piccies, im so excited!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

We have provisionally booked ours for 2012.

We are getting married in a big manor house, having the service in there for 100 people & then having the reception is a suite behind it... 

My colour scheme is black & white... We are having a BBQ for our main meal & then a buffet for after. We have about 170 people in total coming (or who we hope to come)

Table centre peices i have no idea.. I have started a scrap book of ideas. Same as for favours etc

Cars, i want to turn up in a range rover sport LOl this is my dream car so will be what i have not sure what OH wants to turn up in..

I know who i want for the photography there photos are stunning...


----------

